# New work bench top.



## HarryJM (Feb 28, 2020)

Just unloaded and setup on saw horses my new work bench. It is 5 pieces of glued together southern yellow pine milled to 1 ¾“x27 ½”x12' which will be cut to final length of 10'. Unloaded and hauled up my back yard hill to my 10'x14' shed that I am converting to my new metal working shop. Next step is to build the support system (legs, etc) as it will be placed over my three tool boxes.

The conversion so far included building a 4”x6”x14' beam out of  lag bolted together 2”x6”x14' pine supported on three cement block for extra support down the center, 100 amp panel, soffit vents, insulation, new window, paneling and painting.

And then I can start on setting up my two Logan lathes (200 & 820), Burke #4 mill.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi fellow Tarheel.  That is a nice looking top for a bench.  May I offer a suggestion that you may find helpful.  I added what some call Hard Board to my workbench as a sacrificial top.  My bench top is nowhere near as nice as yours, but I didn't want it getting all ugly.  It's cheap at Home Depot and makes a great surface.  I've replaced it several times and it's like getting a new bench.  I even us it on my homemade desk.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 29, 2020)

+1 on the hardboard idea. Works well. The only minor drawback is that I find it is slippery so work tend to move around a bit easier.


----------



## HarryJM (Feb 29, 2020)

Chip Hacket said:


> Hi fellow Tarheel.  That is a nice looking top for a bench.  May I offer a suggestion that you may find helpful.  I added what some call Hard Board to my workbench as a sacrificial top.  My bench top is nowhere near as nice as yours, but I didn't want it getting all ugly.  It's cheap at Home Depot and makes a great surface.  I've replaced it several times and it's like getting a new bench.  I even us it on my homemade desk.
> View attachment 315129
> View attachment 315130


Hi Chip - I really enjoy the patina and character that tools, machines and workspaces acquire over time which fit in with my 72 years old patina.
Enjoy!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Feb 29, 2020)

HarryJM said:


> Hi Chip - I really enjoy the patina and character that tools, machines and workspaces acquire over time which fit in with my 72 years old patina.
> Enjoy!



Valid point.


----------



## HarryJM (Feb 29, 2020)

Another thing I like about a pine wood surface is that it is provides somewhat of a cushioned
surface if I drop or set things down a little heaver than planned and it will not scratch a surface.
I figure it was made to be worked on and so what if it absorbs a little oil and grease. I try to 
take care of my shop and tools keeping things as clean as possible while while not worrying if something
gets dinged up in the process of using it.


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 2, 2020)

HarryJM said:


> Just unloaded and setup on saw horses my new work bench. It is 5 pieces of glued together southern yellow pine milled to 1 ¾“x5 ½” (27 ½” wide)x12' which will be cut to final length of 10'. Unloaded and hauled up my back yard hill to my 10'x14' shed that I am converting to my new metal working shop. Next step is to build the support system (legs, etc) as it will be placed over my three tool boxes.
> 
> The conversion so far included building a 4”x6”x14' beam out of  lag bolted together 2”x6”x14' pine supported on three cement block for extra support down the center, 100 amp panel, soffit vents, insulation, new window, paneling and painting.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good glue-up with alternating ring direction.  It will move locally, but should stay fairly flat across the top.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm losing my touch, I didn't even notice that, and there was a time that I would.
Good observation.


ACHiPo said:


> Looks like a good glue-up with alternating ring direction.  It will move locally, but should stay fairly flat across the top.


----------



## HarryJM (Mar 2, 2020)

I will be securing it to a 2x4 frame nailed to the wall's in one corner of my shop with E-Z Lok 400-4 brass threaded inserts (1/4"-20 Internal Threads, 0.500" Length) screwed into the bottom of the top spaced about 2' apart around the perimeter. The hole for the bolt through the bottom of the 2x4's will be 3/8” diameter which will give room for wood movement since my shop is not a air/heated space except in the winter time with a small oil filled heater.


----------

